# mc Х ЯЮЛАЮ

## devol

ОПХ ББНДЕ ЙНЛЛЮМДШ emerge -pv mc, emerge-system ЦНБНПХР ВРН НМ ЙНМТХЦСПХПСЕРЯЪ Я ОЮПЮЛЕРПНЛ samba(ЙНМЕВМН РЮЛ ЕЯРЭ Х ДПСЦХЕ, МН ЩРН МЕ БЮФМН), РЮЙ БНР ЙЮЙ ЛНФМН ХЯОНКЭГНБЮРЭ ЩРНР ОЮПЮЛЕРП Б ЛЖ

----------

## Rasputin

 :Smile:  А что именно ты хочешь от samba  :Question: 

Монтировать сетевые диски  :Question: 

P.S. Kodirovka foruma koi8-r. Tak 4to ne zabivay!   :Smile: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Quote:*   

> при вводе комманды emerge -pv mc, emerge-system говорит что он конфигурируется с параметром samba(конечно там есть и другие, но это не важно), так вот как можно использовать этот параметр в мц

 

На исходный mc накладываеться просто патч.

Ты хочешь установить с этим флагом или ты уже установил и не знаешь, что добавилось в mc? Если второе, то запусти mc, в нем нажми F9, выбери left или Right, внизу увидишь FTP Link, Shell Link, SMB Link.

Последнее то, что ты искал  :Cool: 

ЗЫ. Dev0l, ты на правильный линукс перешел =)

----------

## devol

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   при вводе комманды emerge -pv mc, emerge-system говорит что он конфигурируется с параметром samba(конечно там есть и другие, но это не важно), так вот как можно использовать этот параметр в мц 
> 
> На исходный mc накладываеться просто патч.
> 
> Ты хочешь установить с этим флагом или ты уже установил и не знаешь, что добавилось в mc? Если второе, то запусти mc, в нем нажми F9, выбери left или Right, внизу увидишь FTP Link, Shell Link, SMB Link.
> ...

 

спасибо, теперь понял что добавилось

----------

